# Hearing a metal grinding noise in my back right rear well.



## eldrin (Nov 6, 2013)

I just recently started hearing a sound as if a metal wheel was spinning against a grind stone. I am not noticing any bumping or stability issues, as far as i can tell. It seems most common at low speed coasts.. under 45mph. 

I could be wrong, but on turns it seems to favor the passenger side where the noise is originating from. Also. I can not pin point it, but the sound might be traveling towards the center of the axle.

I have absolutely zero insight into this, but the metal grinding metal sound made me think rotars. Could that be a possibility? The lip behind the rotar is all rusted and chipping, so i assumed it safe to think, if the rotar spins, there might be a relationship to that causing the noise.


I am trying to narrow this down before I go have any mechanic give me a this price plus that price incentive for themselves. I intended to change the rotars myself it was the case and save the 200 extra dollars a mechanic would place on me.

Your experience would be much appreciated to help keep down costs.


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

What kind of car is this, and how many miles are on it?
You most likely have a brake pad/or shoe issue, but you also may be hearing a rear wheel bearing that has gone bad.


----------



## eldrin (Nov 6, 2013)

Completely forgot the car...

2003 Nissan Altima

I didnt have the lug wrench so I couldnt proceed, but I lifted it, spun the wheel and it made the ... wrrrooonng noise (not wrong, but the noise) like a metal wrrooonngg...


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

well you found the correct wheel, does it have disk or drum brakes on it? If it's disk you can look at the width of each pad through the inspection hole in the caliper. If you see a lot of pad, then the noise is prob your wheel bearing, if the pads are really thin, it's most likely time for a brake job. If you are hearing grinding, be ready to replace a rotor. Since brakes need to be done per axle, both rear ones are done at the same time (they have to be). So you may have to buy two rotors, if the other rotor is too thin to be machined.


----------

